# Armco park lake



## JPENCE

HEY ANYBODY ever fished this place....looks like its on a golf course but they have it listed as a park? just curious if you can fish it from the banks


----------



## strongto

Theres not a ton of access from the bank but you can rent a Jon boat there for a decent price


----------



## Fevered Fisherman

Grew up fishing that lake. There is some bank access on the creek side but the better fishing is on the points and by the damn which is surrounded by golf coarse and not accessible by bank. There used to be lots of large bass on that end. Deep water just off points.


----------



## Mo_Transplant

Which end of the lake is the dam located? E or W?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Milky

West end is the dam end. Lots of small Crappie and a few eyes too.


----------



## afishinfool

JPENCE said:


> HEY ANYBODY ever fished this place....looks like its on a golf course but they have it listed as a park? just curious if you can fish it from the banks


It is now considered a pay lake. $5 to fish from bank, $7 to launch boat. Jon boats $20 for 6 hrs. Lake has some monster lmb, good bluegill and plenty of good crappie if you know where to look.


----------



## Milky

Yes you have to pay to fish there. But Warren County parks runs it and if you are a vet you get a discount. The boat ramp and dock are in good shape if you want to bring your own boat.


----------



## sammerguy

afishinfool said:


> It is now considered a pay lake. $5 to fish from bank, $7 to launch boat. Jon boats $20 for 6 hrs. Lake has some monster lmb, good bluegill and plenty of good crappie if you know where to look.


Only 20 bucks for 6 hours? I am gonna go give that place a try if that is all it costs.


----------



## kooner

Are trolling motors allowed in this lake or small gas engines?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crappie addict

Trolling motor only.
Rental Jon boats include trolling motor.


----------



## Ira

JPENCE said:


> HEY ANYBODY ever fished this place....looks like its on a golf course but they have it listed as a park? just curious if you can fish it from the banks


Two courses. South side Belongs to the park. North side belongs to Shaker Run Golf Club.


----------



## Ira

Ira said:


> Two courses. South side Belongs to the park. North side belongs to Shaker Run Golf Club.


Sorry, yes you can fish from the banks on the southeast half of the lake or rent /bring a boat and fish the entire lake. You have to stay 100’ away from the golf courses.


----------

